# Changing Spark Plugs for 2.5?



## Ben323 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to this forum so bare with me. I've looked around here, and other forums, but I'm having trouble finding what I'm looking for. 

I'm going to do a 40,000 mile maintenance on my girlfriend's 2008 jetta (2.5) myself. I refuse to pay $500+ when I can do most of it. I've found DIY details on most of the work except one. 

Is there a post already that describes how to replace the spark plugs for the 2008 2.5 engine? 

any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/9# 

It's the same process except you obviously need 5 spark plugs.


----------



## Ben323 (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought so. I just wasn't sure. 

Any thing I should look out for when removing the cover? I hear the sensor is a pain.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Removing the cover isn't too bad, some people recommend driving around a bit to heat it up so it pulls off a bit easier. I'd also let it cool down before pulling the plugs out. It's really an easy diy and well worth saving the money from going to the dealer. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-the-Engine-Cover-from-the-Jetta-2.5L-Engine


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the only pain in removing the engine cover is that you have to unplug the air intake setup as well. just be cautious and don't rush the job, its easy to crack the engine cover if you try to pull up in the wrong places.


----------



## Ben323 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya. I've done spark plug changes, but never an engine with a cover. 

I'll be sure to take my time. Thanks.


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

LampyB said:


> the only pain in removing the engine cover is that you have to unplug the air intake setup as well. just be cautious and don't rush the job, its easy to crack the engine cover if you try to pull up in the wrong places.


 Guilty of this...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

it is a relatively easy job.


----------

